

Your Laws Cost Money to Read | 25% Off New 2014 National Electrical Code (NEC) - crisnoble
http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=PRE70

======
crisnoble
Why these standards aren't open source, or at least developed in the open is
beyond me. It would be so cool to see a diff comparison between versions.

